# STOLEN MOTORHOME. CAN YOU HELP PLEASE?



## rogerandveronica (Aug 11, 2008)

Please help.... close friends have this week had their Compass Drifter 1996 stolen from their driveway in the Blackpool area. Please see picture of similar van below.

They are devastated. Any news of similar vans freshly advertised or offered for sale from this week onwards would be most welcome ...please send me a pm and it will be checked.

I now have some more details to help identify the stolen vehicle

1) Registration number P893 DAU 
2) Underneath the roll-out awing is a slotted strip to take a caravan type awning.
3) Towards the rear on the driver's side the silver trim strip is slightly dented, not the bodywork, just the trim strip.
4) On the habitation door there is an indent near the lock as if someone has tried to break in before.
5) The two front tyres are "Transport" type, not motorhome tyres.

.


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Get on to the customs and officers at the ports - especially those to Ireland!!!!!

Chances are it is our travelleing 'friends' - it will either lie low in a barn for a few weeks until the heat is off or it will be driven out of the country in the next 24 hours.....

Time is of the essence here!!!!!

............and I speak from bitter experience!!!!

Very good luck,
Carl


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

have you added the details onto the stolen list on here.

cabby

Mod insert. 
Thanks Cabby. . . . . . http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=MissingMotorhomes


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I will put the thread title into capitals and sticky it for a while.

As you know, we reserve capitals for emergencies or very urgent posts. This one qualifies I think, specially for your unfortunate friends. 8O 

Is there a registration number available? Unlikely it will still be on the van - but anything is worth trying.

Dave


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Zebedee said:


> Is there a registration number available? Unlikely it will still be on the van - but anything is worth trying.
> 
> Dave


Any distinguishing marks / stickers would also be helpful.


----------



## loobyloo59 (Aug 30, 2010)

Its exactly the same as mine, is it a 410? so will keep an eye out this way, do you have the reg number please

Wendy


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Roger & Veronica

See Cabby's post (No 3 in the thread)

Good idea of his, and I have inserted the URL.

_(Spykal reminded me - to be totally honest!  )_

Dave


----------



## rogerandveronica (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks to all who replied so far

I now have some more details to help identify the stolen vehicle. For convenience, they have been added to the original post.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Boing!!

Maybe members could bump this one for a while.

I can only imagine what it must feel like to have your van pinched! 8O 

Dave


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

Sorry to hear the bad news.

I live half a mile from the port in Heysham, working at the power station i pass the port daily so will keep an eye on the port parking areas.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi 

Bump
reg no is the original post

Put a slip of masking tape on your sun visor in the van and car with the reg number and also the location of the scratches just in case you see one whilt driving.

Hope they find it.

Phill


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I'll remove the bumps - a long thread can sometimes put members off from opening it.

Dave


----------



## rogerandveronica (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks for all those who have posted on this topic. No news yet of a sighting.

rogerandveronica


----------



## leltel (Jul 27, 2010)

Hope it is found soon, we will keep our eyes open as hubby moves around different areas each day. 
We would be devestated too if it was ours


----------



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

Were off to Belgium on thursday so will keep the reg on sun visor and check all that we see


----------



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

bump??


----------



## rogerandveronica (Aug 11, 2008)

Bump again


----------



## rogerandveronica (Aug 11, 2008)

BUMP


----------



## rogerandveronica (Aug 11, 2008)

Bump again


----------



## rogerandveronica (Aug 11, 2008)

bump


----------



## rogerandveronica (Aug 11, 2008)

bump


----------



## rogerandveronica (Aug 11, 2008)

Bump


----------



## PincherM (Jul 28, 2011)

Will someone pls advise what 'bump' means?


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

Bump is an Internet method of making a post to bring the thread back to the top so that more people will read it. Hope that helps


----------



## rogerandveronica (Aug 11, 2008)

bump


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Not wishing to sound negative but if I had stolen a van, I do not think I would keep the same number plate. Watching the many police programmes on tv, I guess they would use the same number as another identical vehicle, making it almost impossible for the police or us to identify. On a more positive outlook, there are not that many examples of this vehicle on British roads.
I think that the other features may be more identifiable when parked up; when camping perhaps.
Regular reminders of these features may jog minds.

1) Registration number P893 DAU 
2) Underneath the roll-out awing is a slotted strip to take a caravan type awning. 
3) Towards the rear on the driver's side the silver trim strip is slightly dented, not the bodywork, just the trim strip. 
4) On the habitation door there is an indent near the lock as if someone has tried to break in before. 
5) The two front tyres are "Transport" type, not motorhome tyres. 

Alan


----------



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

bump/


----------



## bazzeruk (Sep 11, 2010)

duxdeluxe said:


> Bump is an Internet method of making a post to bring the thread back to the top so that more people will read it. Hope that helps


No - still defeats my logic!! How does it actually work??


----------



## Dinks123 (Apr 20, 2010)

The minute you do a posting on MHF "Discussion" your posting lands up being on the top of the list of "things" to see or read. So if someone replies to a post it will automatically goes to the top of the "things" to read or see. So people just type "Bump" and then ....whooooopeeee it is at the top of the list of "things" to see or read. It is not a magic word....just a word that is used to bring an article back to the top of the rank!


----------



## Dinks123 (Apr 20, 2010)

So this is a bump!


----------



## rogerandveronica (Aug 11, 2008)

Yes dinks, it does the job. Thanks for bumping stolen motorhome topic. 
Thanks also to bazzeruk for a very clear explanation.

rogerandveronica


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

In an effort to help(albeit remotely) may I suggest the following:-

Firstly, that your friends join MHF and then they can post themselves. Perhaps they are not on the internet.

Secondly, most of the identifying features you have mentioned could be changed in a workshop in a few hours.

VIN plates can easily be changed, but the engine block number is more difficult without leaving evidence of grinding, so maybe that would be useful info.

Also it would be useful to put the 'frighteners' up any potential buyers that they may have the MH repossessed AND lose their money!

Of course if it is in the hands of 'travellers' not much of this helps.

Geoff


----------



## rogerandveronica (Aug 11, 2008)

bump


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Grasping at straws but for an MOT I think they have to use the Chassis number, will that, unless it has been altered, come up on any search files?
Alan


----------



## rogerandveronica (Aug 11, 2008)

bump


----------



## rogerandveronica (Aug 11, 2008)

bump


----------



## commuter (Jul 13, 2011)

any news on this?

oh and bump


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

any mot testers will be able to tell you about needing or checking the vin number for the mot. unless of course it is already abroad.

cabby


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Have your friends already alerted DVLA and asked them to notify of any request to change the V5C?

Geoff


----------



## rogerandveronica (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks for all your help, no news yet. All the suggestions have been forwarded to the owners. If the owners hear anything I will post it on MHF immediately.

Regards, rogerandveronica


----------

